# Help



## One N Only Kev (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi there need some advice, acording to a boots wieght machine my stats are as follows 11st 13lb at 5' 9" tall with a body fat of 17.1%, looking in the mirror i can see my

top 4 abbs and a v shape although i do have some body fat around those areas, i have decent muscle deff, put my problem is i dont know weather to bulk or cut first, i watch my diet very strictly now and reserched a lot on macro's so i understand that side of it, but torn on what to do, i want the six paxk but i want tohave the muscle too, but at my current state i dont know what to do? Here is a current pic


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

, i want the six paxk but i want tohave the muscle too

View attachment 104792


----------



## Maza1987 (Oct 15, 2012)

I suppose it all depends on what you want to achieve.

Are you looking to get bigger? If not, then cut to reveal your abs more.

However, if you do want to add mass then bulk until April next year or so and then cut just in time for summer.

But say bye bye to the abs whilst bulking.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lean bulk try and get the best off both I have 4 abs showing and have for past 4 months odd while building muscle even though abs are not my goal its nice just to sorta have them there


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi mate

You have abs but don't let them become an obstacle and prevent you from bulking. If you looking to put on size, then for the next 3 months, keep your shirt on and don't look at your abs  .

Once you have the size then as suggested come April, go for the cutting phase and your abs will better than ever. Also chances are that if you carry on training your abs will not disappear.

There is the option of finding the exact balance and bulking while staying lean and cut however this requires a lot of work, and sometimes distracts you from focusing on any one goal.


----------



## One N Only Kev (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks pal, very wise words there and i will take your advice, it's becaome a obsession ov late so ill do what you suggest!


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

No prob

You see quite determined so I am sure you will get there (slowly but surely)

Good luck and keep us posted on how get on.


----------



## One N Only Kev (Apr 4, 2012)

I will kind sir thankyou


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

my advice would be to stay away from those stupid scales.

Load of crap mate.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> my advice would be to stay away from those stupid scales.
> 
> Load of crap mate.


Very true


----------

